# Terrariummans new terrarium dairy!



## terrariumman (Oct 15, 2007)

Hello everyone! I'm starting up a new terrarium which will house 2 Green Pacific Tree Frogs and 1 or 2 Poison Dart Frogs. I have both of the Green Pacific Tree Frogs, one is full grown and one is still a tadpole who has 2 legs already. Right now, the Green Pacific Tree Frogs are in a small 2 gallon holding tank while I'm setting the 10 gallon terrarium. Its going to take me a day or two more to finish up the 10 gallon terrarium. I don't have any pictures of the terrarium because my camera broke and I shipped it to the company who is going to fix up the camera and send it back. Here is a picture of the Green Pacific Tree Frog.(I got the picture from the internet, the Green Pacific Tree Frog that I have right now looks 100% the same)


----------



## jdart16 (Jun 5, 2008)

Are you keeping the pacific tree frogs and the darts together?

Justin


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

I don't mean to come off mean, but ten gallons is way to small for 4 frogs, let alone a multi species tank. I would encourage you to read-up on mixed species tanks. Ten gallons is seldom good for more than two frogs (maybe some thumbs).


----------



## terrariumman (Oct 15, 2007)

Ok, then I guess there's only going to be 2 Green Pacific Tree Frogs.


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

I think that sounds like a beter idea. Then do another ten for some darts


----------



## terrariumman (Oct 15, 2007)

Mywebbedtoes said:


> I think that sounds like a beter idea. Then do another ten for some darts


Will do.


----------



## terrariumman (Oct 15, 2007)

Well, I got quite alot done. Put in a stream, rocks for drainage, a screen to divide the rocks and coco fiber, glued the pump wire to the back of the tank, cut/made a acrylic top with handle, mixed the cocofiber with some sand, orchid bark, and oak leaves, and I think that's it. I'll get pictures of the tank when the camera comes back.


----------



## terrariumman (Oct 15, 2007)

Oh yeah, the frog just started eating today. arty: (I got the frog on Sunday and it just started eating a few hours ago )


----------



## terrariumman (Oct 15, 2007)

Well, I got TONS more done. I added the coco fiber mix, the stream, lots of brom plants, another kind of plant, lots of rolly pollies, earwigs(pincherbugs), added a light for the plants, and last but not least, I added the tree frog. He/she LOVES the terrarium! I'm going to add some java moss tomorrow and a few other plants. Will have pictures soon.


----------



## terrariumman (Oct 15, 2007)

terrariumman said:


> Well, I got TONS more done. I added the coco fiber mix, the stream, lots of brom plants, another kind of plant, lots of rolly pollies, earwigs(pincherbugs), added a light for the plants, and last but not least, I added the tree frog. He/she LOVES the terrarium! :mrgreen: I'm going to add some java moss tomorrow and a few other plants. Will have pictures soon.


----------



## terrariumman (Oct 15, 2007)

I got lots of plants today! :mrgreen: I also put the second tree frog into the tank, the tadpole already turned into a frog a while ago.


----------



## jdart16 (Jun 5, 2008)

Oh really? I heard you got some great stuff :wink: :mrgreen: 


Pics?


Justin


----------



## terrariumman (Oct 15, 2007)

lol I'd like to thank jdart16 for the wonderful plants he sent me. :mrgreen: 


The company is still fixing the camera, they said that they will be finished fixing the camera in about 6-7 days.


----------



## terrariumman (Oct 15, 2007)

Well, I was able to take a few pictures with a crappy camera. The first picture is the adult Green Pacific Tree Frog chillin in the brom, and the second picture is the baby Brown Pacific Tree Frog(u can see the Green Pacific Tree Frog in the brom closer to the top), and the third picture is a part of the stream. They don't fight or anything, I've seen them near each other with no problems. I got a few FTSs, but IMO they look crappy so I wont post them.


----------



## terrariumman (Oct 15, 2007)

Here is a FTS. Its crappy, so don't laugh. I know, the back round is black. I got some Creeping Fig, so it will cover the entire back soon.


----------



## terrariumman (Oct 15, 2007)

No one likes the tank? =(


----------



## onefstsnake (Jul 31, 2008)

Looks great to me! Could use a little color. 
But hey nothing is dead. Wish i could do that.


----------



## Tadpole4 (Mar 16, 2006)

Looks good- 
I think you might want to get the broms up off the ground though. the stems will rot - they prefer to have dry feet. so they will do much better if you mount them onto a piece of driftwood or onto the background. A piece of cork bark or tree fern panel or cocos panel ( any of the sponsors will have something)


----------



## terrariumman (Oct 15, 2007)

Ok, can I put a piece of bark under the brom? Or should I make a little pot and fill it up with pebbles?


----------



## terrariumman (Oct 15, 2007)

terrariumman said:


> Ok, can I put a piece of bark under the brom? Or should I make a little pot and fill it up with pebbles?


Bump......


----------



## terrariumman (Oct 15, 2007)

Anyone????


----------



## pilo0024 (Aug 22, 2006)

sorry you were left hangin so long. elevating the brom with a piece of bark should be fine, especially if you have cork bark which will raise it up nicely. you probably don't want the unnatural look of a pot, judging from the pics you posted already


----------



## terrariumman (Oct 15, 2007)

Ok, will oak bark work?


----------



## pilo0024 (Aug 22, 2006)

again sorry you had to wait so long, i got distracted by other posts. if your question hasn't been answered yet, oak bark should be fine. Cork bark lasts the longest, but oak will last probably at least as long as you have the tank up and running. there's a good thread on it i read if you search "use of oak bark".
good luck


----------



## terrariumman (Oct 15, 2007)

Well, I got lots more done. I added a oak bark background (made the background my self) and put the broms on some oak bark. I'll have pictures soon.


----------



## terrariumman (Oct 15, 2007)

Well, I just got the camera!! FedEx just dropped it off! Here is a picture that I just took, I'll have lots more pictures later today.


----------



## terrariumman (Oct 15, 2007)

Here are a few pictures that I took this morning.


----------



## terrariumman (Oct 15, 2007)

Here is a picture that I took this morning of the adult tree frog. He/she can change colors really fast! When he/she is on a brom he/she is very very light green, when he/she goes on the ground for some food he/she turns very very very darn green. Its really cool to watch he/she change colors.  The baby tree frog is always brown and is always on the ground. lol


----------



## terrariumman (Oct 15, 2007)

Here are a few more pictures that I just took of the adult tree frog.

-Enjoy!


----------



## Vinicam (Sep 13, 2008)

Haha... Cool frog! 

You should take a picture of he on top of the leaf!


----------



## terrariumman (Oct 15, 2007)

Vinicam said:


> Haha... Cool frog!
> 
> You should take a picture of he on top of the leaf!


Thanks! 

Will do.


----------



## terrariumman (Oct 15, 2007)

Here is a link to my Poison Dart frog diary!  
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/pa...ummans-poison-dart-frog-diary.html#post288487


----------



## pilo0024 (Aug 22, 2006)

nice work. care to post a full tank shot? I'm curious to see the oak background.


----------



## terrariumman (Oct 15, 2007)

pilo0024 said:


> nice work. care to post a full tank shot? I'm curious to see the oak background.


Thanks! Sure, I'll take one tomorrow.


----------



## terrariumman (Oct 15, 2007)

Here is an update FTS. I'm going to take one in the beginning of every month and post it on here.


----------



## iridebmx (Oct 29, 2008)

whats the tall skinny plant?


----------



## terrariumman (Oct 15, 2007)

iridebmx said:


> whats the tall skinny plant?


I'm not sure. I forgot. lol


----------



## scream-aim-fire (Mar 1, 2008)

looks like some kind of small palm, ive seen them or some like it before, they sale them at lowes/home depot.


----------



## slemaster (Jan 22, 2015)

Can you tell if it's a female, and do you still have the green Pacific tree frog for sale?
Can you have two of the same sex together or will they fight?


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

you might want to check the date on the thread that you posted to...lol


----------

